# Bike Show



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Is there any kind of bike expo or show down here?

For instance, Seattle has a bike expo every March, just wondering if there was one here as well.

Thanks!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*The only one in SoCal is in May...*

...at the L.A. Convention Center (as far as I know). I've gone three times, swearing each time that I won't go again. Participation by the manufacturers is spotty, and of those who show up, few bring anything close to a full lineup of models. The worst part is that it's already half-way through the model year, so you probably know anything you need to know about anything you'd be interested in, and virtually nobody is going to give you any scoops on what's coming for the next year. Don't waste your time and money on this thing--go for a ride, instead.


----------

